# If this is what vintage names have become...



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2020)

...I'm glad Colson no longer manufactures bicycles 


I present to you, the 2020 Schwinn Phantom :









						NEW Schwinn Phantom Mens 27.5-inch Aluminum Medium Frame Cruiser Bike-Black | eBay
					

Find great deals for NEW Schwinn Phantom Mens 27.5-inch Aluminum Medium Frame Cruiser Bike-Black. Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ignaz is rolling over...


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 22, 2020)

I don't see it on Schwinn's site, so it seems weird to me. They do have this one not called a Phantom...

Classic Deluxe 7
MEN'S 26 IN CRUISER BICYCLE




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 22, 2020)

Sorry........................Can't Talk........................Throwing up .........................


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2020)

Is that a TOC piece?


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Is that a TOC piece?



Yes it is but not the century we collectors want.lol


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah Colson knew when to pack it up and just concentrate on caster wheels!!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 22, 2020)

Mike. But is has a ‘20’s long gooseneck.  Maybe is compatible with a Colson?


----------



## rennfaron (Jan 22, 2020)

Amazon.com: Schwinn Phantom Urban Cruiser Bike, 27.5-Inch Wheels, 19.5-Inch Frame: Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com: Schwinn Phantom Urban Cruiser Bike, 27.5-Inch Wheels, 19.5-Inch Frame: Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com
				




Shown on Amazon, sold by: Schwinn
$467.66


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> Amazon.com: Schwinn Phantom Urban Cruiser Bike, 27.5-Inch Wheels, 19.5-Inch Frame: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Schwinn Phantom Urban Cruiser Bike, 27.5-Inch Wheels, 19.5-Inch Frame: Sports & Outdoors
> ...



$224 on eBay link posted above w/local pick up.


----------



## kreika (Jan 22, 2020)

Large retro double top tube. Yup...phantom all the way.


----------



## kreika (Jan 22, 2020)

Shoulda just called this an Aerocycle then.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2020)

It's stated that thing weighs 50 lbs!!  Good gawd, a lead turd.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey, it's got white tires too!  Made somewhere else for easy-button americans.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 23, 2020)

.. It's vintage dude


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 23, 2020)

Vintage is in vogue. Everybody likes classic vintage, but some people can't handle the dedication it takes so they buy the wannabes in whatever market and can still pose. Did you see the mega dollar cars at Barrett Jackson that were "wrapped" to look like original and rusty, but bidders were assured they were new high dollar paint jobs under the wrap. Yep takes all kinds and manufactures will follow the dollars.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 23, 2020)

Does the rake or head tube angle look kind of odd?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 23, 2020)

I noticed that rake also! maybe the fork was put on backwards?
you guys do realize that Schwinn is now a just a name like the late 1800/early 1900's defunct bike companies were bought up and used as Badge names and some of the parts lived on.
Like Victor bicycles I know there are few more, Black Beauty..


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 23, 2020)

I wished I had 10% of the bicycle knowledge of most everyone here![emoji16]
All I know is I like and appreciate old bikes.
This is unbelievable to me calling this a Phantom. My question though is, and I assume I'm right, this one I found on Schwinn's site...that must be made in China? I guess it's junk?
Thanks!



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 24, 2020)

Doesn't look like this O.G Phantom at all.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 24, 2020)

abe lugo said:


> I noticed that rake also! maybe the fork was put on backwards?
> you guys do realize that Schwinn is now a just a name like the late 1800/early 1900's defunct bike companies were bought up and used as Badge names and some of the parts lived on.
> Like Victor bicycles I know there are few more, Black Beauty..




Yes, like Indian motorcycles. They have absolutely nothing to do with the original company, it’s just a name. 
Fender guitars 
Craftsman tools
Bridgeport milling machines 
AR-15 is even a misnomer. AR stands for Armalite Rifle, not Automatic Rifle, and Armalite hasn’t manufactured them in over 50 years.
People get hung up on brand names.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 24, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I wished I had 10% of the bicycle knowledge of most everyone here![emoji16]
> All I know is I like and appreciate old bikes.
> This is unbelievable to me calling this a Phantom. My question though is, and I assume I'm right, this one I found on Schwinn's site...that must be made in China? I guess it's junk?
> Thanks!View attachment 1128815
> ...



The Chinese have built some junk, but they're getting better. Don't tell anyone I said this, but I have a 20-something something women's Schwinn 3 speed cruiser (with a Shimano 3 speed hub made in Singapore!) and it actually isn't a bad riding bike. My only defense is that I got it cheap and I was going to use the wheels for something else. How it would hold up over the long term, I don't know, but it's probably higher quality than a '70's AMF.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2020)

sccruiser said:


> Doesn't look like this O.G Phantom at all. View attachment 1128954




I’m sure some collectors back then cried foul too. “Phantom name on one of those ugly kids bikes?! Blasphemy!!”


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2020)

"Schwinn" doesn't give two sh!ts about what a handful of collectors think. We've already got our bikes and we're not their target market.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 24, 2020)

The cabe needs a throwing up emoji like button just for the classic deluxe 7


----------



## Oilit (Jan 24, 2020)

Boris said:


> "Schwinn" doesn't give two sh!ts about what a handful of collectors think. We've already got our bikes and we're not their target market.



You got that right! Their target market is probably 20-somethings and younger who don't remember or care what was made back in the ancient past of last century. You might as well expect them to know what's the best rock for a new stone axe!


----------



## Scout Evans (Jan 24, 2020)

"it's probably higher quality than a '70's AMF." The late 60's AMFs were cheap too, In 1966, My 24" Evans Scout had a broken rear axle, and I had a choice of a new bike or get the wheel fixed. I made a big mistake and got the new 24" single speed Roadmaster. It lasted a month before it gave out. My scout was already hauled off to the dump!


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2020)

Boris said:


> "Schwinn" doesn't give two sh!ts about what a handful of collectors think. We've already got our bikes and we're not their target market.



So what you are saying is that Schwinn doesnt care about us old people ?? I thought they now make bikes in Asian countries because they care about those people.I am shocked you think its all about money.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 24, 2020)

Well here is another new Schwinn Hornet. Not my cup of tea,   But interesting looking


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 24, 2020)

vincev said:


> So what you are saying is that Schwinn doesnt care about us old people ?? I thought they now make bikes in Asian countries because they care about those people.I am shocked you think its all about money.



Schwinn as you know it doesn’t exist. The name is owned by a Chinese conglomeration that recognizes that if they make two identical bicycles, the one with a Schwinn headbadge will bring more money than the one without. Simple economics.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Well here is another new Schwinn Hornet. Not my cup of tea,   But interesting lookingView attachment 1129410
> View attachment 1129412
> 
> View attachment 1129413
> ...





Needs some Chrome! Or polished aluminum. These black out bikes look like schit.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Needs some Chrome! Or polished aluminum. These black out bikes look like schit.



Shiite is the word you’re searching for.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 24, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Well here is another new Schwinn Hornet. Not my cup of tea,   But interesting lookingView attachment 1129410
> View attachment 1129412
> 
> View attachment 1129413
> ...




I had that idea for a tank for a Trek Pure S, with a light over the head tube and a built in horn...that was maybe 3 or so years ago.

Sorta looked like a manta ray.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 24, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Well here is another new Schwinn Hornet. Not my cup of tea,   But interesting lookingView attachment 1129410
> View attachment 1129412
> 
> View attachment 1129413
> ...



The current owners of the Columbia name did a better job as far as styling. I built a couple of board track style bikes with these frames and tank panels a few years ago for my son & I.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Well here is another new Schwinn Hornet. Not my cup of tea,   But interesting lookingView attachment 1129410
> View attachment 1129412
> 
> View attachment 1129413
> ...



I kinda dig it. Not a fan of those small bobbed fenders tho. Either go full-fendered or do away with them completely.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2020)

The thrill is gone..............as ole BB King sings.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The thrill is gone..............as ole BB King sings.  View attachment 1129464



I'll take it!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 25, 2020)

At 1:02 I think he sniffs the seat. At 1:37 I thought he was gonna roll it into that pond[emoji38]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## marching_out (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## spoker (Jan 26, 2020)

i flip some big box bikes,ppl still think the schwinn stllmeans something,2 pretty identical bikes,huffy lulu,schwinn roxie,sell 5 roxies,and almost have to give the lulu away


----------



## rickyd (Jan 26, 2020)

C'mon Mike with the tall frame available, if that was branded Colson you'd be all over it


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 26, 2020)

Mark Johnston said:


> The current owners of the Columbia name did a better job as far as styling. I built a couple of board track style bikes with these frames and tank panels a few years ago for my son & I.View attachment 1129462
> 
> View attachment 1129463



Yeah... You can make those look cool with a little effort.  Nice build!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 26, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Yeah... You can make those look cool with a little effort.  Nice build!



Thanks! The guy I sold the one pictured above to motorized it, changed the graphics, and gave it to his girlfriend a couple of years ago for Christmas. He sent me this picture.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice! I like the old graphics better though.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2020)

well in their defense when they bought Schwinn all the bought were the rights to the names. may as well use them, the people who buy these bikes don't care


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 27, 2020)

I’d buy it for the wheelset, 3 speed 27.5 coaster brake with white tires, I could think of a few frame sets that would look cool on


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 27, 2020)

Other than the way over prices for a china taiwanese  bicycle & that ugly mountain bike schwinn those other bikes are tributes to the appearances of vintage bicycles but maybe not so much American Made Quality. Be glad some Schwinn was considered worth duplicating . Sorry Schwinn guys jus' ribbing but I would own a modern repop if the price was right. I bought a woman's 26" with the push button Nexus Shimano for parts Too but it rides too nice to rip apart. Was even black & white w/ red pinstripes


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 27, 2020)

Funny thing is I see repop bikes & parts being priced just as high if not more than some new pieces on ebay. I know they are pretty shunned but I guess if you can drive the price of Chinese made "Collectible"  "junk" up to vintage prices then shame on the fool who maybe pays it. What do I know though  I am new here & over pay $50-75 for the worthless junk I own any ways. They Ride Nice for bikes in the end anyways


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 28, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Well here is another new Schwinn Hornet. Not my cup of tea,   But interesting lookingView attachment 1129410
> View attachment 1129412
> 
> View attachment 1129413
> ...



"You got a warrant?"


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 28, 2020)

bikemonkey said:


> "You got a warrant?"



Does kinda remind you of a "futuristic" police looking bicycle doesn't it? Like I said I see some potential coolness in some of these ....maybe when the prices are right I'll find 1. Lol


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 28, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Does kinda remind you of a "futuristic" police looking bicycle doesn't it? Like I said I see some potential coolness in some of these ....maybe when the prices are right I'll find 1. Lol



We will probably be the last state to go green so I was thinking more along the lines of keeping _The Man_ out of my personal bizness...


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 28, 2020)

The tires look nice, that's about it.
Hammerhead


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 28, 2020)

Schwinn BMX 1980s PHANTOM
					

1980s Schwinn BMX 100% Original Mag wheels



					grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## spoker (Jan 28, 2020)

aluminum frame,3 dependable speeds,29.5 inch tires,todays advanced metal pieces,new is better,not made as a collector piece,but for riding,alot of ppl buying this bike may not even know there was an old hornet,especially since its not available in the states,most of the ppl i sell big box schwinns to know about the schwinn name but have no clue of anyspecific older models,15 to 20 yrs ago u could sell heavyweight bikes here,now they lay on the internet forever,the last heavyweight 1 speed i sold had 982 looks after 6 mo someone bought it,these bikes produced today are not replacements for the old collector bike,dont know why ppl dont see that.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2020)

*Well Mike ... I guess that's where the market is today .. Schwinn has been bought and sold many a time .. each new owner thinks they've solved the bicycle market .. NOT ... but the owners of Schwinn are at least trying with new designs & old familiar names .. they just aren't that creative in that department it seems ...*

*I know how much of a fan you are of the Schwinn brand @FordMike  .... I think you secretly like Schwinn .. just not in public yet ...  *


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2020)

The bike hobby is similar to car collecting.Look at the new cars.Do you see much that will be future classics ?? Sure there are expensive cars but in general I dont see a whole lot of future collectables in the car or bike hobby.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 28, 2020)

vincev said:


> The bike hobby is similar to car collecting.Look at the new cars.Do you see much that will be future classics ?? Sure there are expensive cars but in general I dont see a whole lot of future collectables in the car or bike hobby.



Watching Antiques Roadshow I've come to the conclusion that the stuff that's valuable when it's old was usually expensive when it was new. Cheap junk doesn't improve with age.(remember the Yugo?) There are some new cars I'd like to have, but first I'd have to win the lottery or something.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 28, 2020)

here's a lesson in what young people think of Schwinn... they don't even know what it is. I wore a Schwinn shirt with Schwinn Script on one side and a Schwinn head badge on the other and my 21 year old niece asked me what Schwinn was. she had no idea what it was.   ... well she didn't know what "1776" meant on a cousins hat one time so maybe she is not the best example... but I bet she is not the only one.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 28, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> here's a lesson in what young people think of Schwinn... they don't even know what it is. I wore a Schwinn shirt with Schwinn Script on one side and a Schwinn head badge on the other and my 21 year old niece asked me what Schwinn was. she had no idea what it was.   ... well she didn't know what "1776" meant on a cousins hat one time so maybe she is not the best example... but I bet she is not the only one.



For those generations here that are keeping silent because they don't know 1776 is an episode of Adult Swim 



 Lmfao. It's American Independence ; aka the movie with Will Smith fighting Aliens so we could exist BUT in reality we actually broke free from the tyranny of England kings as rulers and had this party called the Boston Tea Party because we all know Errrybody Loves Tea. LOL


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 28, 2020)

@49autocycledeluxe To Be Fair ...... Sadly the education we received vs what Some Millenials receive is quite the difference nowadays. I mean c'mon who eats tide pods for F Sake


----------

